# 1 coach ticket Cardiff-London, 27 Dec



## shygirl (Dec 23, 2011)

My son has had to change his travel time, so I have a ticket going spare.   Leaves Cardiff station at 1 pm (National Express).

PM me if you want this ticket.


----------

